# Solid Gold Barking at the Moon vs. Wee Bits



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

The petco in my area doesn't carry Wee Bits but does carry Barking at the Moon. Has anyone used Barking at the Moon? I'm wondering about the kibble size (I can't find a picture anywere and the wee bits Bella has been eating are really small) and the protein content. If Bella will eat the Barking at the Moon I am thinking about giving it a try beause by the time I pay for shipping for the wee bits I could have bought 2 bags of food at Petco. Any reason I shouldn't try it? She has about four cups of the wee bits left so I could do a gradual change. Is the extra protein harmful in any way? 

Barking at the Moon Info:
Product Description
New! Grain Free, High Protein, Low Carbohydrate dry dog food for performance dogs. 

Guaranteed Analysis: 
Crude Protein, min 42%
Crude Fat, min 20% 
Crude Fiber, max 4%
Moisture, max 10%
465 kcal / cup 

Ingredients
Salmon Meal | Beef | Potatoes | Potato Protein | Canola Oil | Tomato Pomace | Natural Flavor | Salmon Oil | Choline Chloride | Taurine | Dried Chicory Root | Parsley Flakes | Pumpkin Meal | Almond Oil | Sesame Oil | Yucca Schidigera Extract | Thyme | Blueberries | Cranberries | Carrots | Broccoli | Vitamin E Supplement | Iron Proteinate | Zinc Proteinate | Copper Proteinate | Ferrous Sulfate | Zinc Sulfate | Copper Sulfate | Potassium Iodide | Thiamine Mononitrate | Manganese Proteinate | Manganous Oxide | Ascorbic Acid | Vitamin A Supplement | Biotin | Calcium Panthothenate |Manganese Sulfate | Sodium Selenite | Pyridoxine Hydrochloride | Vitamin B12 Supplement | Riboflavin | Vitamin D Supplement | Folic Acid |


Wee Bits Info:
Product Description
New Formula!
Diet specially formulated for the high energy needs of small breed dogs, or those dogs that will be 20 pounds or less as adults. Just a Wee Bit is available in a very small kibble to accommodate small mouths. 

Crude Protein, Min 28%
Crude Fat, Min 18%
Crude Fiber, Max 4%
Moisture, Max 10%
380 kcal/cup 

Ingredients
Bison | Salmon Meal | Millet | Brown Rice | Cracked Pearled Barley | Rice Bran | Canola Oil | Tomato Pomace | Flaxseed | Natural Flavor | Salmon Oil (source of DHA) | Choline Chloride | Taurine | Dried Chicory Root | Parsley Flakes | Pumpkin Meal | Almond Oil | Sesame Oil | Yucca Schidigera Extract | Thyme | Blueberries | Cranberries | Carrots | Broccoli | Vitamin E Supplement | Iron Proteinate | Zinc Proteinate | Copper Proteinate | Ferrous Sulfate | Zinc Sulfate | Copper Sulfate | Potassium Iodide | Thiamine Mononitrate | Manganese Proteinate | Manganous Oxide | Ascorbic Acid | Vitamin A Supplement | Biotin | Calcium Panthothenate | Manganese Sulfate | Sodium Selenite | Pyridoxine Hydrochloride | Vitamin B12 Supplement | Riboflavin Supplement | Vitamin D3 Supplement | Folic Acid |


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

It's formulated for performance dogs like sled dogs and herding dogs, that's why it has so much protein. I think that it would be too much for a little house dog for sure. I've seen Solid Gold at all the feed and pet supply stores around me, have you checked those kinds of places? Does the SG website have a store locator?


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

> It's formulated for performance dogs like sled dogs and herding dogs, that's why it has so much protein. I think that it would be too much for a little house dog for sure. I've seen Solid Gold at all the feed and pet supply stores around me, have you checked those kinds of places? Does the SG website have a store locator?[/B]


That's what I was afraid of...Bella isn't particularly active at all, though she could stand to gain a little weight. I tried the store locator, but Petco is the only vendor within 100 miles of me. I guess I will keep ordering the Wee Bits, but I thought I would ask around and see what you guys think. I'm thinking of writing Petco to see why they have wee bits online but not in the store. Maybe I shold ask my vet if the 14% increase in protein would be good or bad for Bella. Me and dog food these days----->


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

If you have any little feed stores or independent pet supplies near you perhaps you could go and ask if they could order a bag or two for you. I know some places will do this.


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

I will ask, there are two that I know of...maybe they will.


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

I e-mailed Petco and they wrote me back, on a Sunday...odd but I'm glad they're listening. I can't imagine that Solid Gold would want to deny in-store customers Wee Bits but give the rest of the products to Petco, but I wrote Solid Gold too, so maybe an explanation is on its way. Here is Petco's response.


Dear Brandy,
Thank you for contacting PETCO regarding Solid Gold Wee Bits. I am sorry to hear that we do not have Solid Gold Wee Bits in our WICHITA FALLS store. Many of our products that we sell online only have a contract with the manufacturer for us to sell online. However, I have forwarded the information you sent us to the store manager so we can see if and when this product will be in stock again or to order for you. I've also asked that the store manager contact you to tell you when we expect to have it available. I understand how frustrating it can be when a store is out of a product you are looking for and/or count on.
Thank you for your continued patronage. Please contact us again if you need any further assistance.
Sincerely,
Billy C.
Customer Relations Coordinator


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

I talked to the manager at the local Petco, (she actually saw my information on her screen when I gave her my PALS card) and she said she got my email and is going to start carrying Wee Bits! I'm really excited about this because I really didn't want to change Bella's food and this is going to save me sooo much money not having to pay shipping. Plus, they have that tenth bag free program too.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> I talked to the manager at the local Petco, (she actually saw my information on her screen when I gave her my PALS card) and she said she got my email and is going to start carrying Wee Bits! I'm really excited about this because I really didn't want to change Bella's food and this is going to save me sooo much money not having to pay shipping. Plus, they have that tenth bag free program too.[/B]


Hey, glad it worked out! Ollie liked the Wee bits. Or, I should say, likes them because he's still eating them currently. I thought I was going to switch over from Natural Balance to the wee bits and starting mixing the two together, but I'm still not sure. I'm thinking of giving canidae (sp?) a try.

The 10th bag free at Petco must work great for people with larger breed dogs...but I don't know if Ollie will make it through 10 bags in a year!! It takes him a couple of months at LEAST to make it through one 6 lb bag so I don't know if we'll ever make it to 10!! Same thing with the grooming--I think after 8 groomings you get one free--but I've had him for 6 months now I think he's only been professionally groomed 3 times!!


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Oh that's great Brandy!


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

Yeah, the only reason the 10th bag free thing applies to me is I buy Harley's food too, so by the end of the year if I have just one bag or so left until I get the free bag sometimes I will just go ahead and buy two at once (one of the girls will use them eventually) just so I can get the free bag, lol.


----------

